# Weight of Trek hybrids



## dotrix

Hi, does anyone know the approx. weight on the Trek 7200 2007 model. Thanks a mill.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

dotrix said:


> Hi, does anyone know the approx. weight on the Trek 7200 2007 model. Thanks a mill.


Does it really matter? Probably 20ish pounds.


----------



## dotrix

yep. when u have to lug it up 3 floors.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

dotrix said:


> yep. when u have to lug it up 3 floors.


Guessing probably 30 pounds altogether tops...it has a suspension fork--probably a coil model so that adds 4-5 pounds there.


----------



## dotrix

ic ic. 
quite heavy. 
so i might as well go for a hardtail then.
just trying to figure a couple of things, before I make final decision tomorrow.
thanks.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

dotrix said:


> ic ic.
> quite heavy.
> so i might as well go for a hardtail then.
> just trying to figure a couple of things, before I make final decision tomorrow.
> thanks.


One auction I see lists ship weight at 50 pounds. I doubt it weighs that much, but it may be pushing 40. With a cheaper bike that has a suspension fork you aren't gonna get anything too light. The wheels and components are probably also pretty heavy. It does have an AL frame so that saves a bit of weight, but you just aren't gonna get a super light bike for under $500.


----------



## dotrix

small plans hatching to tour china's backroads. 
so will probs need a cheaponasty non-flashy model.


----------



## nickillus

My LBS weighed my 7500. It came in at 31 pounds pretty much stock with the exception of 700X32 in place of the 700X35 tires. What a hog, but it's still a fine running bike on paved roads. Since I purchased it Spring of 2006 I've lost 35lbs which is major as far as negotiating rolling hills in my area. I've recently replaced the stock seatpost and seat and removed the kickstand which I'm hoping has taken it below 30lbs.


----------

